# How do I get rid of a mouse?



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello. A fortnight ago I spotted a mouse in my rabbits shed. (I say spotted, it in fact jumped out at me when I moved the litter tray it was hiding behind.)

A few days later he was back, sat on the rabbits shelf, but quickly ran away when I screamed.

It is now apparent that he lives in/underneath my garden wall, and is quite freely roaming around both my neighbours and my own garden, and also about my rabbits shed. 

We got some humane traps dotted about, but he is failing to fall for them.

Any ideas on how to get rid? I don't want to kill it, just for it to move on. I'm constantly terrified it's going to jump me.

Also, do mice live on their own?in groups?will he attract other mice?or worse rats? A local cat has taken to sitting on the wall looking down at the hole he is seen at. Will the cat get him?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like you probably have a lot of mice to be seeing it so often. The cat might get it but a well fed cat might not bother. What have you put in the humane traps? if you think you've found where its hiding then I would try cementing any holes in while its out hopefully. I would say tho just make sure you gardens kept tidy, dont feed the birds ask your neighbors to stop feeding them too. Only feed your rabbits a handful of high quality pellets a day as well as veg and dont let them leave anything laying around for the mice to eat. find any holes there getting into the shed though and block them off with wire wool/cement and use fine wire mesh on your hutches or shed door.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

We have put chocolate and peanut butter in them. 

I will be off to b&q in the morning to buy some concrete.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel for you as I had a mice problem too last year. Though I live in a flat and my bunnies are house buns. I tried a few mouse baits, but since I have tried this one (link provided) I've not had any mouse visitors. (touch wood!)

Rodine Mouse & Rat Killer - 300g from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

helebelina said:


> I feel for you as I had a mice problem too last year. Though I live in a flat and my bunnies are house buns. I tried a few mouse baits, but since I have tried this one (link provided) I've not had any mouse visitors. (touch wood!)
> 
> Rodine Mouse & Rat Killer - 300g from Homebase.co.uk


I'm going to need a more humane method. One of my dogs will eat anything it finds, and my rabbits and guinea pigs roam the garden during the day. I would hate to wipe them out as well.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw no. Sorry my solution wasn't feasible. Hope u find a better solution v soon. (with pets safe!)


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for your idea though. The little buggers are such a headache. I've had nightmares about them.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Me too! I continue to have nightmares! They're just my worst fear!! Apparently they don't do much harm though. They are more interested in ur bunnies food rather than the buns themselves. (so I've been told!) So I try and keep this in mind and try not to panic too much now.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't think my buns are concerned. It's just the jumping out of your skin when you see them I hate.

I'm worried they'll get into the house. The amount of crumbs my kids leave and any mouse will have a field day.

OH is not too worried, he keeps telling me their not too different from our pet hammy.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

You're going to have to 'insulate' your rabbit shed with galvanised mesh so that there is absolutely no way in or out for little critters. If you use a decent galvanised mesh then they won't be able to chew through it, either. 

This won't solve the problem of the mice being around in general, but it will mean you won't have to worry about encountering them in your rabbit shed! We did this to our shed...it's a fair bit of work but worth it for the peace of mind.

However...if there is always an open access point on the shed for the buns during the day so they can roam, then this suggestion may not be that helpful.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> You're going to have to 'insulate' your rabbit shed with galvanised mesh so that there is absolutely no way in or out for little critters. If you use a decent galvanised mesh then they won't be able to chew through it, either.
> 
> This won't solve the problem of the mice being around in general, but it will mean you won't have to worry about encountering them in your rabbit shed! We did this to our shed...it's a fair bit of work but worth it for the peace of mind.
> 
> *However...if there is always an open access point on the shed for the buns during the day so they can roam, then this suggestion may not be that helpful*.


There are cat-flaps going from the shed into the run, and from the run into the garden. can mice get through cat flaps?

I


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldnt have thought they would get through a flap tbh. A rat, yes. A mouse, no 

*Heidi*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you actually have the flap bit on the cat flap then I think it's unlikely they'd be able to push through it. I'd just put in as much security as you can, especially as you don't want to poison them (I wouldn't want to, either!).


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> I wouldnt have thought they would get through a flap tbh. A rat, yes. A mouse, no
> 
> *Heidi*


It's certainly a mouse, if it was a rat I would have moved house! Rats really creep me out ( no offence to anyone with pet rats.)

Both cat flaps have flaps on.

I've been moving stuff round in the shed, and getting the kids to make a racket outside everyday. If the gardens busy would a mouse move out?


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

sorry to have to say this but your best way is to get in touch with the vermin control people


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

retepwaker said:


> sorry to have to say this but your best way is to get in touch with the vermin control people


I spoke to my neighbour earlier about wether she puts out any bird food. it turns out she has a worse problem than I do and she thinks they are getting in her house aswell.

Our gardens are separated by a thick stone wall and its clear that is where they reside.

We are calling in the professionals and have agreed to split the cost.:thumbup1:

thanks all for your tips everyone gave about securing my rabbit shed, OH is spending his easter weekend putting up galvanised mesh and filling any holes. By the end it'll be bomb-proof.


----------

